# Main > News >  Sick Bay Sci-Fi Map Object/3D Printable Set

## Gamerprinter

*The Sick Bay Map Object Set* with 3D printable files is now ready to purchase and download for $2.49. Includes: cold sleep pod, dental chair, isolation bed, medical examination bed, medical laboratory corner unit table, pharmaceutical counter, patient standard bed, regeneration tank, surgeon's caddy and a surgical droid. Map Objects are transparent PNG files that come at 70 dpi (for Roll20 use), 100 and 200 dpi for all other virtual tabletop use, and 300 dpi for printed map use. All objects included in OBJ 3D format ready to print on your home 3D printers or sent to your favorite 3D printing company.

----------

